# Swift Cover



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Amazing...

Been insured with Lloyds TSB... cost me 650 for the GTR, went up to 1060 for the M3 Cab... renewal came through. One more NCB... 1060... I asked them to budge, they said no, I said fak off.

Swift cover.... identical cover, less excess... down to 715.

Stick that up your black horses arse.

Very good.

Downside.. You ONLY deal with computers and you have to print your own documents off from their website when needed.


----------

